
Show HN: Relaunching my algorithmic stock picking website - theocs
https://portfolio.construction/blog/2019/01/relaunching
======
theocs
Any feedback welcome! And if you have questions happy to answer and it will
help guide me towards what blog posts to focus on next :)

